# AI 52 power supply question



## good_reef (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi would any owner of a AI 52 be able to tell me the specs on the power supply? (DC voltage and DC current)

thanks!


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry almost forgot


----------



## good_reef (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you so much for the help


----------

